# Pads and Rotors for 2005 Jetta GLI - Size Question



## chris222 (Mar 5, 2004)

It's time to replace the brake pads and rotors on my 2005 MKIV Jetta GLI. From my understanding, the '05 GLI front rotors are 312mm and rear rotors are 256mm. I've located replacement rotors at MJM so no problems there.

However, for pads, all the part websites are telling me the Akebono EUR687 (288mm) and EUR340A (288mm) will fit the front & rears respectively. Will they fit despite the size differences? If not, what model pads do I need? I am looking to stick with the Akebono Euro line if possible due to the nice reviews about them doing a good job at reducing brake dust. 

Thanks.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

If you have MKV car (you typed in MKIV...so just checkin)...the calipers and therefore pads are the same for both the 2.5L cars (Jetta/Rabbit) and the GTI/GLI cars...VW just uses different caliper carrier brakets to move the calipers out from the axle farther...and mounts larger rotors...:thumbup: I did the GTI conversion on the Rabbit..and kept the OEM pads in there.


----------

